# Livery yard in Stockport- help?



## sally12 (17 January 2014)

Hello I am looking for a livery yard in the Stockport area or a yard/block of 4 stables to rent or a field with good off road hacking and nearby ménage for 3 mares where I could put some mobile stables or somewhere with 2 stables that also does grass livery as we have a pony that isn't in work.

We currently rent land along a main road and our lease is up in May and we are looking to have a yard ready or move sooner. The field is horrible to ride in at the moment and we can't rent a ménage/hack out as the only way we can do this is to hack a long a VERY busy which me or the horses don't like doing. Also one of our horses has just had an operation and is on livery atm, we will need a stable for her and somewhere to bring her back into work when she comes home.

Only this is that I don't drive so it is hard for me to find a nice yard with access by bus and yard needs to have a ménage or if private/field a ménage nearby and would rent more than 3 stables if needed. 

Adlington, dean valley and penningtons are out of the question- too awkward for me to get to.

If anyone knows of ANYTHING- land/DIY livery/private yard/anything please let me know. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kadylouise (21 January 2014)

Hello, Just Been Reading Your Add About Looking For A Livery Yard My Friend Is Looking For A Livery Yard To She's Thinking Of Moving Her Horse In A Couple Of Months  
It Just Depends On Where Abouts In Stockport You Are? I Have Been Told A Couple That May Help You Out  
- Cloverfield Livery Yard - Trafford I Have Heard Really Good Things From This Livery Yard  
- Lowerdale Livery - Marple 

I'm Not Too Sure If These Will Be Suitable For You But You Can Have A Look Into Them  

Hope You Find Somewhere Soon  

x


----------



## fatpiggy (21 January 2014)

kadylouise said:



Hello, Just Been Reading Your Add About Looking For A Livery Yard My Friend Is Looking For A Livery Yard To She's Thinking Of Moving Her Horse In A Couple Of Months  
It Just Depends On Where Abouts In Stockport You Are? I Have Been Told A Couple That May Help You Out  
- Cloverfield Livery Yard - Trafford I Have Heard Really Good Things From This Livery Yard  
- Lowerdale Livery - Marple 

I'm Not Too Sure If These Will Be Suitable For You But You Can Have A Look Into Them  

Hope You Find Somewhere Soon  

x 

Click to expand...

It would take all day to take the bus from Stockport to Cloverfield, and I don't know that I would consider the yard anyway.


----------



## kadylouise (21 January 2014)

were abouts are you? x


----------



## sally12 (21 January 2014)

Hi thank you for the suggestions but Trafford is too far:/ and I know lower dale it's a lovely yard it's just ridiculously expensive, even with one horse never mind 3:/ 
I live in Heaton chapel and my mum lives in hazel grove so I am up there now and then, the horses are currently kept between high lane and Disley. 
I think I could forget about a ménage as long as hacking was good and a field was of good enough size to section some off to ride in, but saying that it's still not suitable for this time of year. And again we only really need 2 stables but I do want to keep all 3 horses together. Thank you


----------



## kadylouise (21 January 2014)

I know there is a new livery yard opening at the beginning of February that's in hazel grove though x


----------



## sally12 (21 January 2014)

Really? Hazel grove is perfect, where they currently are is past hazel grove so it would be closer to me


----------



## BlueC (21 January 2014)

Hey kadylouise, do you have anymore details on the new livery yard? I'm moving to the area and really struggling to find a yard! X


----------



## Smudgit (5 February 2014)

Hi I'm looking too! Have just found out about the Hazel Grove one, have you seen it, and does anyone know if there's any hacking in the area?


----------



## Fides (5 February 2014)

Smudgit said:



			Hi I'm looking too! Have just found out about the Hazel Grove one, have you seen it, and does anyone know if there's any hacking in the area?
		
Click to expand...

Depends which side of hazel grove... There's the middlewood way or roman lakes if you are on the 'right' side


----------



## Smudgit (6 February 2014)

whats the "right" side?  I've been told there is hacking around local estates and to a bridle path. I'm hoping to have a look at the weekend but am not really familiar with the area. Any insight gratefully received!


----------



## kadylouise (6 February 2014)

Hello I am not too sure as I don't have a clue where in hazel grove it is I know you have got middlewood way which is not too far from hazel grove when you go at weekend just ask what bridle paths are around the area hazel grove is a good place to be easy to get used to  x


----------



## JCW (7 February 2014)

There are 3 livery yards on or just of torkington road in Hazel Grove. Two which are  definitely diy.  I was on Broad Oak farm which was really nice. No menage but there was a paddock. However there was a manège about 200 yards away you could hire.  Middlewood way is a ten minute ride down Torkington Road.


----------



## cobmum (8 February 2014)

Penningtons in bramhall (train station around the corner) and regular buses to stockport.


----------

